# Treppen hochfahren



## Dosenbrot (13. September 2010)

Also Treppen RUNTER zu fahren, ist ja eher eine einfache Übung. Für Anfänger und so.

Etwas schwieriger ist die andere Richtung. Treppen HOCH zu fahren. 

Kennt ihr Tricks zum Treppen HOCH fahren? Oder vielleicht Videos?!


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (13. September 2010)

Hol dir´n 36er...

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYt6IqaHk_Q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2010)

Wirklich "hochfahren" geht bei normal steilen Treppen eh nicht. Wasde machen kannst ist vll bis zu 3-4 Stufen... Einfach im Weely ranfahren, dann noch bisl hopsen und Gewicht ganz nach vorne aufn Lenker sobald das Vorderrad oben ist, dabei langsam in die Pedale treten. So klappts bei mir. Gewicht nicht nach hinten aufs Rad sonst hauts dich nach hinten um^^


----------



## J.O (13. September 2010)

Einfach vor der Treppe das Vorderrad hoch und einfach weiter Treten, das funktioniert ganz gut so lange die einzelnen Stufen nicht zu hoch sind.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. September 2010)

versuchs mal und film dich dabei, hätten wir was zu lachen


----------



## J.O (14. September 2010)

Nönö von mir gibt es keine Bilder in einem Forum voller Irrer . Schon schlimm genug das ich in einem Thread von Dosenbrot antworte.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. September 2010)

den meinte ich ja auch eigentlich.

Mein tipp zum Treppenhochfahren: Es klappt besonders gut, wenn man
1.)ein Clownskostüm trägt
2.)vorher eine Flasche Brandy kippt.
3.)mit mindestens30 kmh und der belastung voll auf dem VR in die Treppe reinfährt.


----------



## Exekuhtot (14. September 2010)

4.)es funktioniert ohne Helm besser


----------



## J.O (14. September 2010)

5.) auf keinen Fall den Lenker los lassen.


----------



## Benie70 (14. September 2010)

an der ersten Stufe das VR leicht anlupfen (braust Du nicht anheben, nur so viel, dass es leicht hochrollt), das Gewicht/Oberkörper jetzt etwas nach vorne, damit das VR nicht steigt, einfach weitertreten, damit Du nicht zu viel Schwung verlierst.
Eigentlich ist es das, wenn Du zu schnell und grob anfährst kann Dir das Hinterrad durchschlagen = snake bite....
Viel Spass beim üben.


----------



## hugecarl (14. September 2010)

Ich sag mal bis zu 5 Stufen klappt das bei mir mit der Methode: Auf die Treppe zufahren, Vorderrad anheben, niedriger Gang, auf der Treppe kurz langsam sein und weitertreten. Hab neulich hier bei mir in der Stadt auch sonen Crack gesehen der das mit 7 ziemlich steilen Stufen gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (15. September 2010)

Kommt dauf an, wie steil die treppe ist...
aber wenn sie steil ist musst du dich heldenhaft der herausforderung stellen und ein video davon machen 
wenn nicht,und der abstand zwischen zwei stufen groß genug ist und die stufen nicht zu hoch musst du dich einfach mit vorderrad und hinterrad hochlupfen durchbeißen (würd ich jetzt sagen.)

und machmehr luft als sonst in die reifen sonst flickst du dirn wolf


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. September 2010)

So viel Ahnung vom MTBen haben die meisten hier wohl nicht..., so z. B. geht es...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml2x-KziowE&NR=1"]YouTube        - biking UP stairs[/nomedia]


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. September 2010)

...und so geht es auch...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8Yu7-uCa08&NR=1"]YouTube        - how to bike up stairs[/nomedia]


----------



## dubbel (15. September 2010)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> So viel Ahnung vom MTBen haben die meisten hier wohl nicht..., so z. B. geht es...
> YouTube        - biking UP stairs



die körperhaltung eines kackenden hundes.
und die gleiche ästhehtik


----------



## hugecarl (15. September 2010)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...und so geht es auch...
> 
> YouTube        - how to bike up stairs



So meinte ich das.


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (17. September 2010)

wozu soll das gut sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (18. September 2010)

Wozu fahr ich Fahrrad ?
Weils Spaß macht ?!


----------



## heifisch (19. September 2010)

@syblazers
Vll um bei Treppen nicht absteigen zu müssen?!


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (19. September 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> @syblazers
> Vll um bei Treppen nicht absteigen zu müssen?!



leute die so was machen dürfen kein Fahrrad mehr fahren !


----------



## Der Toni (20. September 2010)

SkyBlaZerS schrieb:


> leute die so was machen dürfen kein Fahrrad mehr fahren !



sondern 

(nur noch Auto fahren?!)


----------



## osarias (20. September 2010)

Das Vorderrad 1-2 Stufen hoch lupfen und dann seitlich in Trail manier Stufe für Stufe hoch! Geht mit dem Hardtail mit tiefen Sattel astrein.

Die Schwungvariante geht auch bis 10 Stufen. Mein tip, das Vorderrad anlupfen und dann das Gewicht vorne drauf, sonst gibts hinten kaputte Felgen oder zumindet einen platten. Diese Variante geht aber wirklich übelst aufs Material und gibt lediglich ne unkontrollierte Show vor der Eisdiele. Dann lieber doch gekonnt trailen,...


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (20. September 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> sondern
> 
> (nur noch Auto fahren?!)


fussgänger


----------



## osarias (20. September 2010)

Wenn wir mal die Physik ausblenden wäre das Rad wohl geeignet!


----------



## LeonF (22. September 2010)

Wie wärs damit: 
http://treppenliftegebraucht.de/ind...ampaign=DE treppenliftegebraucht.de&utm_term=[treppen%20hilfe]&gclid=CObzwbvwmqQCFcqR3wodghhjEg


----------



## Der Toni (22. September 2010)

LeonF schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit:
> http://treppenliftegebraucht.de/ind...ampaign=DE treppenliftegebraucht.de&utm_term=[treppen%20hilfe]&gclid=CObzwbvwmqQCFcqR3wodghhjEg



och, so lange es noch geht, nimm ich lieber das Rad.


----------



## Bulldozer (25. September 2010)

@Dosenbrot,

Nachdem du nicht gerade viel konstruktive Kommentare dazu erhalten hast, möchte wenigstens ich zum Thema etwas gutes beitragen. Denn wer Treppen mit regelmässigen Stufen (Stahl, Beton, Naturstein oder Holz) oder unregelmässige Stufen im Gelände (Naturstein oder Holz) hochfahren lernt, der wird sich im Allgemeinen auch im verblockten Gelände besser zurecht finden. 
Anmerkung: Ich finde es schade, dass viele das Gefühl haben beim Enduro, Free Riding oder was auch immer, stosse man bergauf wenn's mal steil und verblockt wird und donnere danach den Berg "nur" hinunter. 

Beim Treppen / Stufen Hochfahren muss zuerst mal der Reifendruck stimmen:
- Zu weich --> Gefahr für Snakbites, vor allem hinten
- Zu hart --> zu wenig Traktion, der Reifen rutsch auf dem Untergrund

*Technik mit Schwung*
Diese benötigt weniger Technik, dafür belastbareres Material, wie z.B. Felgen. Wenn man an eine Treppe / Stufenkombination mit Tempo heranfährt, dann muss man zuerst das VR entlasten, damit dieses mal Richtung oben rollen kann. Danach gilt es kurzfristig das Gewicht vom HR zu nehmen, andernfalls schlägt die Kante(n) der ersten Stufe(n) voll auf die Felgenflanken und man riskiert einen Snakbites resp. eine Zerstörung der Felgenflanken. Je mehr Schwung man in dieser ersten Phase mitnehmen kann, desto besser. Ist die Treppe kurz, braucht man nichts weiteres zu machen. Ist sie länger, dann gilt es genügend Traktion am HR zu erzeugen, also immer schön Weitertreten. Je nach Treppen- / Stufenform ist es ratsam den Sattel abzusenken. Auch Aufstehen kann sinnvoll sein.

*Technik ohne Schwung*
Wenn man an eine Treppe / Stufenkombination langsam heranfährt, dann muss man zuerst das VR entlasten, damit dieses mal Richtung oben rollen kann. Dies macht man, indem man wie bei einem Wheelie voll in die Pedale tritt, dadurch erhebt sich das VR. Jetzt ist es wichtig genügend Traktion am HR zu erzeugen, also immer schön Weitertreten. Erreicht das HR die erste(n) Stufe(n) muss dieses leicht entlastet werden, dies erleichtert das "Hochklettern" des HRs und schont die Felge. Ist man mal in der Treppe / Stufenkombination, ist Pedalieren unumgänglich. Hat man breitere Stufen (30-80cm oder so), also nicht eine "normale" Fussgängertreppe, dann gilt es den Rhythmus von Belasten und Entlasten des VRs und des HRs zu finden. Je nach Treppen- / Stufenform ist es ratsam den Sattel abzusenken. Auch Aufstehen kann sinnvoll sein.

Wie immer macht Übung den Meister, also klein anfangen und dich steigern. Zu anfangs vielleicht lieber mit Flats üben, denn man wird sicherlich mal ab und zu unfreiwillig absteigen müssen.

Viel Spass,
Bulldozer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (3. Oktober 2010)

Wer wissen will wie´s geht sollte mal "Krystian Herba" bei youtube eingeben.


----------



## Wakaru (18. Dezember 2011)

Hier sieht man auch eine schöne Variante...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16464701"]Nicolai All Mountain Trial on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## blutbuche (18. Dezember 2011)

super video - und sowas von geil gefahren  !


----------



## chiefrock (19. Dezember 2011)

Alter Schwede! 
Richtig Fett!


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich verkauf meine Bikes....
Ich bin ja schon happy, das ich Treppen runter fahren kann, aber die fahren da hoch als wäre das nix... und wie flüssig und cool die das Hinterrad versetzen!


----------



## anatol20 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ist das geil


----------



## Kartoffel (19. Dezember 2011)

Ein Traum, Technik ist alles...Leider gibts im Flachland zu wenig Fahrtechnik Kurse...


----------



## Wakaru (19. Dezember 2011)

Bin heute schon aufm Skatepark rumgegurkt und hab geübt 

und was die Kurse betrifft:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_E8dxFaQac&feature=BFa&list=PL3B7400EACAF1878D&lf=mh_lolz"]zap tap      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Da werden sie geholfen


----------



## [email protected] (19. Dezember 2011)

Bin zufällig über den Thread gestoßen und dachte mir "Guck mal rein, das ist interessant" Gott sei Dank habe ich bis auf Seite 2 weitergelesen und den geistigen Dünnschiss der Klappradfahrer von Seite 1 überlesen.
Danke für die Die Tipps und das tolle Video, da hab ich gleich wieder neue Motivation das Thema nochmal anzugehen.

Skatepark ist dabei im allgemeinen ne gute IDee, da kann man gut Technik und Koordination üben, allerdings glaube ich Treppen hochfahren sollte man, dem Material zu liebe, doch eher auf Holztreppen üben.
Gut das ich welche hinterm Haus habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (22. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch ein Vorschlag: http://youtu.be/i9rVyWbTZao
Wenn man es ein paar mal übt, kommt man noch viel höher als der Anfänger in dem Video.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Dezember 2011)

HAHAHA! Der fährt glaub ich zum ersten mal Rad  
Anfänger


----------



## Wakaru (23. Dezember 2011)

http://youtu.be/O84kjtkrZTg
http://youtu.be/O84kjtkrZTg

noch ein Video


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Dezember 2011)

geule schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fake. Das sieht man an der unnatürlichen Bewegung. In Wahrheit fährt der Biker die Treppe runter. Und dann haben sie das Moviez rückwärts abgespielt.


Na klar, er fährt rückwärts die Treppe runter, damit es dann rückwärts abgespielt wie vorwärts Hochfahren aussieht oder wie war das noch?

Heute habe ich von den Kiddies Beifall bekommen, als ich eine Treppe runter bin.  Dann fragten sie, ob ich das auch hochfahren könnte?

Na klar (hatte ich ja im Fahrtechnikkurs gelernt) konnte ich. Und das gab dann nochmal Beifall für den Opa. Und genau dafür lernt man, Treppen auch hoch zu fahren.


----------



## --- (28. Dezember 2011)

geule schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fake. Das sieht man an der unnatürlichen Bewegung. In Wahrheit fährt der Biker die Treppe runter. Und dann haben sie das Moviez rückwärts abgespielt.



"Danny MacAskill" ansich ist schon ein Fake. Und somit auch jedes Video von "ihm".


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde für Treppen runter und hoch ist die Geschwindigkeit wichtig.

Ich habe bei mir in der Hofeinfahrt eine kleinere 5-Stufige Treppe. Die Stufen sind zwar relativ flach, haben es aber in sich. Zuerst habe ich mich langsam rangewagt um zu gucken, was überhaupt passiert. Und heute habe es ich es endlich vollbracht die Treppe hochzufahren. Aber nur mit ordentlich Schwung. Dabei zuerst mit leicht angehobenem VR die ersten Stufen überwunden und danach das HR entlastet, damit ich mir mein Felgenbett nicht schrotte (Snakebite, schlimmstenfalls).

Hat eigentlich gut geklappt. Danach zum festigen noch 3mal wiederholt und es lief wie am Schnürchen. @Dosenbrot: Hatte am Anfang auch ein wenig Schiss zu stürzen, da ich den Manual noch nicht perfekt beherrsche. Aber mit ein wenig Adrenalin und Mut hat es dann auch geklappt. UND Protektoren nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakaru (29. Dezember 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> mir mein Felgenbett nicht schrotte (Snakebite, schlimmstenfalls).



Ich hätte mehr Angst das die Felge ne Delle bekommt, der Schlauch ist ja eher billig im Vergleich.


----------



## Downhill34 (7. Januar 2012)

Bei uns haben wir ne Treppe von 16 Stufen bin die immer runter gefahren und dann dachte ich mir: "Wer's runter kann kann's auch rauf" Und so hab ichs dann mit etwa 20 Meter anlauf versucht, vor der der Treppe dann mit saumässig speed ein bisschen am VR gezogen und dann war ich oben . Aber Achtung das nur mit einem Bike mit min. 160 mm Federweg probieren, ach und ja durch diese Methode können Reifen und Schläuche sehr schnell drauf gehen " Rest in Peace meine geliebte Big betty :'(
LG Downhill34


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2012)

@Uphill43: Ich glaub da solltest du eventuell ein wenig auf Technick anstelle auf Speed und Federweg setzen, dann halten auch die Reifen (selbst bei nem Hardtail)


----------



## Wakaru (7. Januar 2012)

Downhill34 schrieb:


> Bei uns haben wir ne Treppe von 16 Stufen bin die immer runter gefahren und dann dachte ich mir: "Wer's runter kann kann's auch rauf" Und so hab ichs dann mit etwa 20 Meter anlauf versucht, vor der der Treppe dann mit saumässig speed ein bisschen am VR gezogen und dann war ich oben . Aber Achtung das nur mit einem Bike mit min. 160 mm Federweg probieren, ach und ja durch diese Methode können Reifen und Schläuche sehr schnell drauf gehen " Rest in Peace meine geliebte Big betty :'(
> LG Downhill34



Hast du die Betty per Snakebite geschrottet?

Ps: wieviel wiegst du?


----------



## Downhill34 (8. Januar 2012)

Ne, sry ih muss dazu noch sagen, die Big Betty ist nur vereckt weil diese Treppe extrem scharfe kannten hat!!
LG Downhill34


----------



## Eifelscout (10. Januar 2012)

So gehts richtig:   http://youtu.be/tdsH047FpEs


----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2012)




----------



## BigShorty (19. Januar 2012)

ACHTUNG sehr gefährlich würde ich nur für gute biker empfehlen weil es wirklich sehr gefährlich ist und schnell zu brüchen führen kann


----------



## Wassertrinker (19. Januar 2012)

BigShorty, schreibst du das jetzt in jedem Fahrtechnikthread?!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2012)

BigShorty schrieb:


> ACHTUNG sehr gefährlich würde ich nur für gute biker empfehlen weil es wirklich sehr gefährlich ist und schnell zu brüchen führen kann


Wah???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonnerSpyro (22. Oktober 2015)

Es macht verdammt Spaß will aber geübt sein und bitte nie ohne helm! Gestern erst hat sich ein Kumpel an ner Treppe skalpiert...


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Oktober 2015)

Ziemlich clever und verdient. Darwin wäre stolz wie Bolle


----------



## hulster (23. Oktober 2015)

BonnerSpyro schrieb:


> Es macht verdammt Spaß will aber geübt sein und bitte nie ohne helm! Gestern erst hat sich ein Kumpel an ner Treppe skalpiert...



Ihr lasst jemand mitfahren, der ohne Helm fährt? Gibt eigentlich bei keiner Tour mehr wo ich mitfahre. Klares Ausschßprinzip


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Oktober 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ihr lasst jemand mitfahren, der ohne Helm fährt? Gibt eigentlich bei keiner Tour mehr wo ich mitfahre. Klares Ausschßprinzip


muss ja nicht auf ner Tour gewesen sein.
Sieht eher aus wie abends in der Stadt "Boah geil, halt mal kurz mein Bier..."


----------



## hulster (23. Oktober 2015)

Zum Thema:

Treppenrauffahren ist genauso schwierig wie alles andere. Es hängt nämlich von den Bedingungen ab. Wieviel Stufen, wie steil.
Fakt ist:

-	es hat physikalische Grenzen, da ich den Schwung brauche, um eine Gewisse Höhe zu erreichen
-	Hier ist auch das Problem des Restrisikos, da mein Schwung um grösser sein muss, umso höher die Treppe. Hier steigt dann wie immer mit der Geschwindigkeit das Restrisiko
-	umso höher, umso mehr zählt wegen der höheren Geschwindigkeit das Timing
-	Es ist relativ materialmordend, da spätesten das HR praktisch genau entgegen der Fahrtrichtung belasted wird.

Es gilt wie immer - langsam anfangen.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Oktober 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Es gilt wie immer - langsam anfangen und Helm aufsetzen.


ich war mal so frei


----------



## hulster (23. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ich war mal so frei



Sorry - wenn das nicht selbstverständlich ist - was dann?


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Oktober 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Sorry - wenn das nicht selbstverständlich ist - was dann?



dann scroll doch mal ein Stück hoch


----------



## Toolkid (23. Oktober 2015)

Die richtige Technik macht vieles leichter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Oktober 2015)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Die richtige Technik macht vieles leichter:


Das ist nur ein Teil der Wahrheit. Wenn die Treppe flach genug ist (mittlerer Steigungswinkel) und die Stufen niedrig genug (-> viele kleine Stufen), geht es relativ gut.


----------



## BonnerSpyro (23. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> muss ja nicht auf ner Tour gewesen sein.
> Sieht eher aus wie abends in der Stadt "Boah geil, halt mal kurz mein Bier..."


so in etwa war es, aber daraus hat er gelernt und sich gestern entlich ne jacke und helm bestellt. 

zum thema: ich habe bis her max. 5 stufen hoch geschaft, dann geht der ,,schwung,, verloren und ich werde zu langsam... was mache ich falsch?


----------



## duc-748S (23. Oktober 2015)

Zum Thema Treppen hinauffahren gab es auch mal was in einer Episode Biken mit Leo Kast, ich weiß zwar gerade nicht mehr in welcher, aber das sollte recht einfach zu finden sein und vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden weiter 

Edit: Episode 5 ungefähr in der Mitte.


----------



## saturno (23. Oktober 2015)

so geht das leute

https://www.facebook.com/bikemap/videos/vb.6515037646/10153111966902647/?type=2&theater


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Oktober 2015)

BonnerSpyro schrieb:


> ...
> zum thema: ich habe bis her max. 5 stufen hoch geschaft, dann geht der ,,schwung,, verloren und ich werde zu langsam... was mache ich falsch?



Treppe zu steil, Stufenhöhe/-abstand ungünstig, nicht weitergetreten? Ungünstige Position auf dem Bike?


----------



## SocialSuicide (7. November 2015)

BonnerSpyro schrieb:


> Es macht verdammt Spaß will aber geübt sein und bitte nie ohne helm! Gestern erst hat sich ein Kumpel an ner Treppe skalpiert...


Jungejunge...respekt wer da noch die Nerven hat Bilder zu machen, sieht ja schon brutal aus. Zum kotzen, geradezu. Gute Besserung an deinen Kollegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (8. November 2015)

Wäh, kann man die Bilder mal wegmachen? Hab noch nicht gefrühstückt...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. November 2015)

Man kann auch per Sidebunnyhop Stufe für Stufe hochspringen. Leichter gehts wenn das Vorderrad eine Stufe höher ist.


----------



## hulster (8. November 2015)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Man kann auch per Sidebunnyhop Stufe für Stufe hochspringen. Leichter gehts wenn das Vorderrad eine Stufe höher ist.



Das ist Trial - dann kann man eh fahren. 

Denke es geht eher um kürzere Treppenabschnitte, die man mit Schwung fahren kann.
Ich mag mich aber täuschen.


----------



## SocialSuicide (8. November 2015)

Geht es nur mir so, dass bei "gewöhnlichen" Treppen, also was Steigung und Treppenhöhe betrifft, die Pedale aufsetzen...sofern man zu pedalieren versucht (Bezieht sich auf ein Fully, mit eher tiefem Tretlager, was wohl auch der Grund ist). 5-6 Stufen gehen mit etwas Schwung und dynamischer Gewichtsverlagerung ja recht entspannt.
Sofern man treten kann, ist es meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nur noch eine Frage der richtigen Gangwahl, einem kontinuierlichen Tritt und einer undynamischen Gewichtsverlagerung.
Aber nochmal zu diesen Skalpierungs-Snuff-Bildern....die lassen mich einfach nicht los...war das ein überschwenglicher, viel zu schneller, verpatzter Bunny Hop Versuch? Ich hoffe das kommt jetzt nicht so rüber als wolle ich mich darüber lustig machen, es lässt mich, wie schon gesagt einfach nicht los, dass so etwas beim "Treppen hoch fahren" passieren kann. 
Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## bumbklaatt (8. November 2017)

Kurze Leichenschändung:

In Zeiten von 29ern sollte sich das Treppensteigen doch um einiges vereinfacht haben oder?


----------



## RetroRider (16. November 2017)

Naja, wie groß ist der Unterschied? 11%? Zu 26er-Zeiten gab's auch schon Treppen mit 11% kleineren Stufen. Nützt bei ungünstiger Stufenlänge fast Nix.


----------



## beuze1 (17. November 2017)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Die richtige Technik macht vieles leichter:



Du meinst mit Technik...e-bike?


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. November 2017)

Ich find es nicht aber ich habe Danny auf dem HR (Fully) eine 10 Stufen Treppe hochfahren sehen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2017)

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie man Treppen auch mit einem federlosen Rad hochballern kann. Ca 30 sek. dauerts bis das kommt.

Klick


----------



## SoundVibration (10. Dezember 2017)

Das A und O ist das Verhältnis aus GesamtBikeFahrergewicht, Geschwindigkeit, Stufenabstand/Höhe, Federrate (Druck und Dämpfung) in Reifen, Gabel, Dämpfer. Wenn das stimmt, kommst Du (runder Tritt und Kraft vorausgesetzt) oben an, ansonsten geht der nötige grip verloren!

Diese Treppen aus einer Fußgängerunterführung liegen auf dem Rückweg aus unserem Wald und werden von mir seit vielen Jahren hochgefahren. Bin ich nicht hochgekommen, musste ich nur ein paar Zehntel bar weniger im Reifen oder mehr SAG haben, und es ging. 
AB 6:35 min/sec!!!





Da die Geschwindigkeit und Dein Körpergewicht nicht so variabel sind, spiele an den anderen Parametern rum!
Wenn Fahrwerk und Reifen gut grippen und dämpfen, kann man auch größere Sachen ohne Springen einfach hochfahren (schlürf!), hier letzte Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (12. Dezember 2017)

Phil Kmetz ab 2:30


----------

